# Breeds with rare colors



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I really like Orpingtons. Buff is fine with me. But then I look at Orpingtons that are English silver partridge and I want them. But it's really silly . I mean how much does color matter? I usually pick breeds due to personality. Especially Barred Rocks. I guess it's cool to get different colors, but for example, if they're Orpingtons, any color would have their Orpington personality. I guess it's like a candy store.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I like a lot of color in my flock,though at the present time,half of my flock is black.A BO defected to my flock from next door.The first one I've ever dealt with.She's bossy,demanding,whines and complains and tells me all about it.She's a really neat chicken and with good care,she's a spectacular looking chicken.When the others from next door come over,it's very easy to pick mine out of the bunch.As for personalities,I have found it varies with color.My SLW were always mellow but the GLW I have now are aggressive.They were even prepared to fight to the death over some lima beans.Silly chickens!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Want to keep the neighbor's birds away, restart your guinea flock. Whenever my old flock saw the neighbor's birds from a half mile away show up, they'd chase them off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Neighbor's chickens are a nuisance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So anyway, what is that really neat new color in Orps? Harlequin? Is that it? I almost, came very close, to getting back into chickens to have a few of those around.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

I think there's something to temperament and color for the most part.

The SLWs were friendly busybodies, very talkative. The Silver Penciled Rocks were fairly calm. However, the Silver Ameraucanas were absolutely the flightiest, most don't-look-at-me breed I have ever had. Beautiful to look at, gorgeous egg color, but temperament was just plain nuts!

Currently, the dominant color in my flock is Wheaten. Some are crosses between Wheaten Ameraucana and Wheaten Marans. Both breeds have a nice temperatment. Roosters are mellow.

I want more variety as well, I bought 2 black JGs pullets from the feed store in April. Something is still missing......probably some of those Silver Partridge Orps that seminole mentioned.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had 2 ee's and one ameraucana and none wanted to be held. My ameraucana was the sweetest bird I ever had. Just didn't like being touched.


----------



## toriisan (Jul 17, 2017)

Does color really matter with Orpingtons?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

toriisan said:


> Does color really matter with Orpingtons?


Eye candy in the flock.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Depends on what you like.Some people have flocks of one breed while others keep a variety of breeds.I like variety-different colors,body types and,most important of all,personalities.


----------



## toriisan (Jul 17, 2017)

I think having a variety of breeds would work on me for now so that I can determine which breed would be more suited for me to keep.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

toriisan said:


> I think having a variety of breeds would work on me for now so that I can determine which breed would be more suited for me to keep.


Uh huh, sure. Fess up, it's because more is better and variety in the flock gives something lovely to look at.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would like 3 of maybe 5 different breeds. In the past 10 years, I've tried a few breeds that were surprisingly good chickens with personality and friendliness . My Houdans, 3 from 2 separate orders, turned out to be very affectionate. My Speckled Sussex-well-are just really nice chickens and follow me around for interesting things to eat, like when I have a shovel. I had a few Wyandottes that were always sitting near me. I'll be sticking to some old standards like Barred Rocks and Orpingtons in the future, Houdans, Polish, and probably a few Jerseys. I do not want to have more than 15 (plus silkies) that can live together. 

My daughter keeps sending me these pics of houses in Indiana that are old Victorians and one is ornate, refinished, and redone. I think it was $389 for a 5,000 square house with 2 kitchens. But in city limits.


----------

